# anubias problem



## buba (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi.
Two months ago I formed a new aquarium (200x60x40cm - 480 liters) and put some well grown Anubias plants. Since I had some arrangments to do, plants didn't have lights on.
After the work was done, I put the lights on, 2x39W for 14 hours per day.

Now three weeks after, Anubias plants have some black beard algae, but few old leaves have some strange stuff

















It can't be removed by fingers,









and I am worried that this could spread all over plants.

Does anyone know what that could be, how to threat this plague, and what to do that this doesn't happen again.

Many thanks, buba .


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Algae has covered the leaf and has kept it from getting light/nutrients/etc.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Cut down your photoperiod! You shouldn't need a 14hour period with the lights on! Remove the affected leaves, and keep lights on for about 8-9hrs if it is a "low-light" tank. 

You could also try a 1:17 bleach/water solution. Dip the affected plants into the solution for about 30 seconds and rinse well! Perform a three or four day blackout on the tank.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Yup, no need to run the light longer than 5 hours per day. Remove as much algae as possible from the tank. Change 50% of the water. Remove anubias and all other plants infected with algae and dip them in 20:1 bleach solution for 30 seconds. Rinse/scrub plants with a toothbrush. Repeat if you have tough algae deposit. Don't worry if you cannot remove all the algae from the plant. They will die in a few days.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You definitely should cut down your photoperiod. I would suggest 8-9hours. If my math is correct, you're under 1 wpg with your lighting which will definitely limit your plant choice and health in some respects. BBA, which is what the algae looks like, can be controlled with good, steady CO2 and also with addition of Excel. I don't see where you're providing any carbon source to your tank. You could also consider adding some SAE's to your tank.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Don't reduce your photoperiod! You need to get more lights!!!!

Bert got it... 480 liters is over 120 gallons! And there are only 78 watts of light? I don't care if they are T5's, 78 watts of light over this tank isn't going to cut it. I'd want at least three, if not four, 54W T5's over this tank. The only way this is going to work is if the lights are in one spot and not spread out across the tank. Of course that would mean one bright area and the rest is dark.


----------



## buba (Mar 26, 2007)

I'am a little confused.
This will be cichlid aquarium, not primarly based on plants.








However, I like plants, and Anubias is one of the most useful plants and can survive. Since aquarium is preety low- 40 cm (15 inches) I put 2 39 w Sylvania Aquastar 10.000 Kelvin lamps.
There are two filters, one of them biological. It's not overcrowded, currently there are only three fishes in it! Every week I remove 20% of water.
In the first month, there were no lights on and everything worked well.
Since I put lights on, black beard algae, and some kind of brownish stuff covered some leaves.
Today, I treated plants with bleach/water solution and didn't turn lights on.
I am planing to reduce photoperiod.
Hope this will work.
Any suggestions?
Thx, buba


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I still think you're going to have problems with the plants unless they are directly beneath the lights.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

I 'll tell you what I would have done with this tank and this anubias I would use some rich substrate with some laterite added to it (lots of recipes around in the el natural forum) cupped with gravel in some pots hidden strategically behind this rocks of yours and plant all you plants in there (yes even anubias like rich substrate) valisnerias are hardy and ferns and some others that would take the rough handling of the cichlids, increase the light by one lamp and move all this lights in the back half.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Anubias requires very little light! It will do fine even without light, as you have found out. Keep the light on for no more than five hours.

More frequent water change (50% at least once a week) should keep N and P in check.


----------

